# Nook and Overdrive library + audio books?



## AlexJouJou

So I love my Kindle but with the recent price cut for the Wifi Nook to $149 I am considering one for the epub stuff out there. I have several libraries close to me with overdrive. 

Question: So is the overdrive library book something you check out? So you have so many days to read it? What happens after that? Does it go off your device or? 

Also can the Nook do the audiobooks from overdrive? That would be cool. Or can the kindle? I've not been sure.

Anyone here have a Kindle and a Nook (or Sony e-reader I guess but I'd really rather have a Nook since I have a BN very close to me and could go browse there).

All input appreciated!


----------



## pidgeon92

I own all three devices. I cannot speak to audiobooks, I do not rent them as I could never get them done in the loan period.

Some libraries have a good ebook selection, some do not. You will need to check with your local library and see if they offer ebooks, and you should be able to see their selection online. For a yearly fee, you can get a card with a non-local library. Books will have a loan period of 14 or 21 days, depending on the library. In Chicago, the loan period is 21 days.

As for how it works.... You choose a book from your library's website, then add it to your cart if available. You will then download a .acsm file, which is a locator file. You will then open Adobe Digital Editions (free from Adobe), and when you double-click the .acsm file, ADE will download the book from wherever it is located and add it to the ADE bookshelf. The book is now activated for your use, and ADE will show you in the upper right corner how long you have before the book expires. You can then transfer the book to your nook or Sony ereader. When the loan period is up, you will no longer be able to open the book, you will get an error message. You also have the option in ADE to return a book early; which is helpful as the library will have a limit to how many Overdrive items you can have out at one time (Chicago is 6).

If I had to choose, I would go nook vs. Sony for library use. There is a glitch with the Sony software, you cannot have library ePUBs _and_ PDFs on the device at the same time; one or the other will not open. I found this out the hard way, and had to delete all of my library books and re-download them all so I could get them to work again. Now I only use my Sony for library ePUBs, and if I download a PDF from the library, that goes on the nook.

ADE does take a bit of setup, between authorizing it for your use, and authorizing your device so it will open the transferred books. Once you get it working properly it only takes a moment to get your books downloaded and transferred to your device.


----------



## KayakerNC

Lots of info on library books and the Sony Reader. 
Most would also apply to the Nook.

http://ebooktest.blogspot.com/2009/08/sony-reader-101-if-you-insist-on-buying.html

http://ebooktest.blogspot.com/2009/08/sony-reader-101-borrowing-public.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Verena... 

Good to know about your take on the Nook vs the Sony.

I keep looking at the price of the WiFi only Nook, but I keep holding out that either Apple or Amazon will make a deal for library books...I can always read them on my Palm, which I had been doing before my Kindle.  And with 500+ books on the Kindle, it's not like I NEED another ereader to find books to read...

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92

Betsy the Quilter said:


> it's not like I NEED another ereader to find books to read...


Ludicrous. You can never have enough books (or enough ereaders.)


----------



## meljackson

Last night I was roaming around Amazon and found a series of 3 books I wanted to buy. Just when I was getting ready to one-click all 3 I decided to see if they were on overdrive to borrow. They were all there, the 3rd has a waitlist but it just came out. So I made a spur of the moment choice and decided to put that 36.00 towards a nook. Got it today and have the first 2 books downloaded and ready to read  

Melissa


----------



## AlexJouJou

meljackson said:


> Last night I was roaming around Amazon and found a series of 3 books I wanted to buy. Just when I was getting ready to one-click all 3 I decided to see if they were on overdrive to borrow. They were all there, the 3rd has a waitlist but it just came out. So I made a spur of the moment choice and decided to put that 36.00 towards a nook. Got it today and have the first 2 books downloaded and ready to read
> 
> Melissa


Oh my...now I think I'm gonna need to get a Nook. I have 200 books on my Kindle and I very much like to read but I'm finding I'm getting a little persnickety about paying $10 for a book...overall it's not that much but when I read fast it really adds up!

Did you get yours at a store? I'm thinking of making a trip to BN this weekend. I have one in my suburb and go often so it's kind of cool that I could browse while on site (and I can actually read some books in an hour) and the whole epub thing is very tempting!


----------



## Melonhead

I believe the theory is the book becomes unreadable when it's overdue, but my experience is that it dissappears from ADE but stays on the device. I don't know if it only stays on until next connected to the computer, but I was able to read my book at least a week past it's due date on my Sony pocket reader.


----------



## Xis4xerxes

I'm (more than) a little confused here.  How can there be a waiting list for a digital copy of a book?  Or rather, why SHOULD there be?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Xis4xerxes said:


> I'm (more than) a little confused here. How can there be a waiting list for a digital copy of a book? Or rather, why SHOULD there be?


Because the libraries get rights to only so many copies of a book at a time. They can only "lend" out that many copies and they become unavailable until the book is either returned, or the lending period expires.


----------



## BookishMom

AlexJouJou said:


> Question: So is the overdrive library book something you check out? So you have so many days to read it? What happens after that? Does it go off your device or?


Yes, you check it out just as you would a regular library book, and can usually set your return period for 7, 14, 21 days. (Some libraries have a set period, but more are now letting the patron set it.) Once that period is reached, the book disappears from your device (mobipocket versions do, I don't know what Adobe versions usually do - I return them when I'm finished, usually before the 7-day period so others don't have to wait as long for them. You can return early within the Adobe software).



> Also can the Nook do the audiobooks from overdrive? That would be cool. Or can the kindle? I've not been sure.


I borrow overdrive audiobooks, too (although I usually prefer ebooks), but much rather use my Sansa Clip MP3 player instead of my Kindle for that. I can walk around hands-free while listening to a book on my Sansa Clip and can't with the Kindle.



> Anyone here have a Kindle and a Nook (or Sony e-reader I guess but I'd really rather have a Nook since I have a BN very close to me and could go browse there).


If I couldn't reformat my library loan ebooks to work on my Kindle, I would get a Nook so I could read my library ebooks. I have memberships to libraries with very good digital collections and read a lot on loan, so it's very financially worth having access to them. I don't like the Sony as much because, although it has excellent hardware for its non-touch models, their ebook store isn't user-friendly. If you're just going to read library books on it, though, I think the 300 model would work fine. It's the cheapest version, but only has a 5-inch screen. (Not too small, but smaller than your Kindle screen.)


----------



## BookishMom

BookishMom said:


> If you're just going to read library books on it, though, I think the 300 model would work fine. It's the cheapest version, but only has a 5-inch screen. (Not too small, but smaller than your Kindle screen.)


I take that back... Sony has a bug where you can't load both PDF and ePub library ebooks on the device at the same time. It's aggravating, and I thought it was an Adobe bug, but someone who has both a Sony and a Nook says it doesn't happen on the Nook, so it's a Sony bug. Definitely go with the Nook, in this case.


----------



## Stephanie

BookishMom, at which libraries do you keep memberships?  I would love to know which libraries have good digital selections and I have no idea how to search for that!  TIA  

I will probably be purchasing a Nook very soon for the reason already listed above.  It has gotten so expensive to read some of the newer books on my Kindle.  I'm spoiled by my Kindle though, so I still want an e-reader.

This thread has already helped me a lot.  Pidgeon92, thank you for the step-by-step instructions.  Very helpful!


----------



## CegAbq

Melonhead said:


> I believe the theory is the book becomes unreadable when it's overdue, but my experience is that it dissappears from ADE but stays on the device. I don't know if it only stays on until next connected to the computer, but I was able to read my book at least a week past it's due date on my Sony pocket reader.


I don't have a device that allows me to read Overdrive epub books, but I get the audiobooks all the time; I've transferred them to both my Creative Zen mp3 player & my Motorola Droid smartphone & while they do 'expire' from my computer, they do not expire from my players; I can take as long as I like to get around to listening to them. I eventually do delete them after I've listened, not wanting to take up that space on my players.
I've also got an audible.com account & there have been several books that I have enjoyed so much after listening to them from the library, I go and buy them at audible so I can show my financial support for the author.


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Verena...
> I keep looking at the price of the WiFi only Nook, but I keep holding out that either Apple or Amazon will make a deal for library books...I can always read them on my Palm, which I had been doing before my Kindle. And with 500+ books on the Kindle, it's not like I NEED another ereader to find books to read...
> Betsy


I keep telling myself that too - but I've picked up a fair number of eBooks from B&N - I can read them on my iPhone (or my husband's iPad if I can pry it from his hands) but recently I've been thinking about a WiFi Nook - or that Pandigital Novel (but I don't particularly want an LCD screen, I'd rather have eInk). Another price drop and I could end up with a Kindle, a Sony (Pocket reader) AND a Nook. 
I need therapy....



pidgeon92 said:


> Ludicrous. You can never have enough books (or enough ereaders.)


Can I quote you on that??


----------



## luvshihtzu

I have a Sony 505 for Overdrive library books.  I change the date on my Sony after downloading from Adobe Digital Editions so I have a few extra days to finish my books before deleting them.  That way I don't have to try and check them out again by getting back on a waiting list from the library.  Others can have them early this way by checking them back into Overdrive. I assume you can do this with the nook also.


----------



## BookishMom

stephanie said:


> I would love to know which libraries have good digital selections and I have no idea how to search for that! TIA


Stephanie,

You can search OverDrive for partner libraries in each state here:
http://www.overdrive.com/partners/libraries.asp

And here's a list of OverDrive libraries that my be helpful:
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/EBook_Lending_Libraries#Limited_Access

What state do you live in? I'd be happy to help you find one!


----------



## Jan Strnad

You can check out library books for your Kobo ereader, too, using Adobe Digital Editions.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I just found out that my local libraries have joined Overdrive and today started offering e-books!!! This is new from when I last checked, probably a year ago.

The sad thing is, I found out by following my former library where I worked on twitter. I still qualify for a card because I work in the area. It looks like a bunch of libraries in the state teamed up for Overdrive. I was going to go in and renew that card, but checked under participating libraries and found my hometown library listed. I get their brochure (published quarterly) and have yet to see anything about this. And we were in a few weeks ago and saw no publicity about it. <shakes head>


----------



## mlewis78

Just to update this thread, I think that the newer Sony readers do not have the problem with reading both PDF Epub and PDF files.  

But then I don't read PDF files on my readers.  They are much too small and light for my eyes.  I don't even like reading them on my Kindle DX.

I just received my Sony PRS-350.

After I'd had my Nook for a few weeks, I realized that I'd probably like the Sony better. The 350 is $150 (reg. price $180) until November 27th.  The $650 is $199 until that date.


----------

